# Dove Opener Results



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Despite publicly complaining about the public fields and the crowds they draw, I sucked it up and went out. I am having a slow work week so I took the day off, and showed up early to get a spot. The field at Clark Lake WLA was not crowded at all, and we had a great bunch of hunters out. No Insane Clown Posse this year. I limited out by 16:00 with my little 410 pump. The action was only heating up when I left. 15 doves with 58 shots.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice shooting! Nothing like the 410 to bring out the best in a hunter or shooter.


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

The opener was good this year. Me and two buddys went to Delaware public fields and we had our three man limit by 9 a.m.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Was out at Delaware opening morning. The shooting never stoped, literally, no kidding. Ive never heard anything like it. There were doves EVERYWHERE. Great day to be out, didnt get any pictures of our doves though. Lets just say my dog had his mouth full


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

what fields you guys hit at delaware I scouted some a couple of weeks ago the ones off of cole looked good hoping to make it out this weekend.


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

To be honest with ya, I wouldnt waste my time out there this weekend. I know ive gone back a few days after the opener and it was just awful because the fields just get shot out after the first day. Cole rd, the field by the boat ramp off of horseshoe and the field up on the hill off of 229 I beleive were the best ones. We were on the hill off of 229. Its a good hike and didnt have as many birds as the other two fields but there were far less people and was just about perfect. I would bet that everyone except maybe ten got there limit there.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks lilfeucht I scoted that field off 229 it is a hike I guess i'll take my chances this weekend Those are the breaks when you can't get out for the opener.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Mmmmmmm... tasty. Great Job!!


----------

